# New to forum.



## Wayne Simpson (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello everyone, stumbled across this forum while looking for something else and decided to have a look. Since I'm new on here, I have only guesses as to what this forum is all about and since it appears to belong to Masons of Texas, and since I'm from Nova Scotia, Canada, we may not have a lot in common. Time will tell. 
Both my grandfather and father were Master Masons, and I was raised in September 2010. Since that time I have moved through a year as SD and am just finishing up a year as JW, and have just been elected SW for the next year. LOTS of studying, and with regularly visiting an average of 5 different Lodges each month, often filling in as SD or JW in a couple of the smaller Lodges if their own SD or JW isn't able to attend, I'm gaining years of experience each single year and steadily gaining confidence. Loving it and sorry I didn't join many years ago, but also realize I wasn't ready to join until I finally did.
Peace to all.
Wayne


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome to the community here! Take a look around, names don't always depict character...

Jump right on into the discussions, we'd love to hear from you!!


----------



## Wayne Simpson (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you "*Bro. Stewart*", appreciate your welcoming message.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## cog41 (Mar 29, 2013)

Greetings!


----------



## credo73 (Mar 30, 2013)

Welcome. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins (Mar 30, 2013)

Welcome Brother and enjoy the Camaraderie through freemasonry 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Mar 30, 2013)

Welcome, brother...........you will enjoy the exchange of information and fellowship on this forum.......there are a multitude of topics to browse, and quite a few masonic scholars on here from whom i've had to privilege of learning.......enjoy!!

Bro. Vincent c. Jones, sr., bayou city lodge #228, pha
prince hall affiliation, free and accepted masonry, houston, texas
most worshipful prince hall grand lodge of texas


----------



## Ashlar76 (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Mar 31, 2013)

Brothers always have something in common.  Enjoy the forums, I know that I do. It is a wonderful place to get answers from the more experienced bretheren. :what:

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forums. You will find many Brothers here from all over the world, literally. We look forward to hearing your thoughts.


----------



## daddyrich (Apr 1, 2013)

Greetings from Southern California, brother.


----------

